
Jesse Jackson asks Twitter for racial breakdown of layoffs - pavornyoh
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2015/11/04/twitter-diversity-jesse-jackson-layoffs-african-american-hispanic/75158624/
======
gavazzy
An opportunist who seeks to financially benefit from this.

~~~
smt88
How will he make money from this?

~~~
PhantomGremlin
Read the book: Shakedown: Exposing the Real Jesse Jackson

~~~
smt88
There has to be a relatively short, simple answer as to how Jesse Jackson will
make money from requesting this information from Twitter.

Is it that he raises his profile in some way, and then he can profit from
being marginally more famous? I honestly can't think of anything else.

And then I'd like to know why that matters. If this is information that
Twitter has an ethical responsibility to release (and I'm not saying that it
is), who cares who asks for it?

~~~
PhantomGremlin
The simple answer is the first word of the title of the book: Shakedown. That
word on Wikipedia points to "extortion", which has a lengthy entry.

I have the book, and I've read it. Here's an excerpt starting at pg 321:

    
    
       SHAKING DOWN THE STREET
       ...
       Rainbow/PUSH ((aka Jackson)) had opposed the
       proposed merger of AT&T with TCI
       ...
       ((AT&T CEO)) Michael Armstrong understood immediately
       that Jackson was essentially sticking out his hand,
       hoping for a payoff. Rather than hold up the merger,
       he obliged. While he was at it, he instructed AT&T to
       donate $425,000 to CEF. Jackson immediately dropped
       his opposition to the AT&T/TCI merger.
    

So (if I may speak for the original poster on this thread) the idea is that
Jackson will be an irritant to Twitter until and unless he is paid off, aka a
donation made to a charity or business that Jackson controls.

